# Egg sharing - endometriosis



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the criteria is for egg-sharing?  For example, what is the cut-off age and if you have endo will they still accept you?  

Thank you.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening,

    All clinic's have different rules so it is best to call around a few and ask to speak to the egg share co-ordinator and they will answer your questions criteria at the clinic i am sharing with was this:

Be aged 21-35

Have a normal FSH level (below 10 IU/l)

Have normal blood screens for HIV, Hepatitis B&C, Syphilis, Haemoglobin, Cystic Fibrosis and chromosome studies

Have no family history of inheritable disorders 

Have a Body Mass Index (BMI) of <30.


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks for your reply, I'm 35 in June so may be need to phone around a few clinics to see what their age brackets are.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jo

My clinic is the same as Katie... apart from you have to be under 35. With regards to endo.... I have endo moderatly.... Nothing to serious, And I am aloud to egg share. But some clinic wont treat you if you have serve endo. As it can be past down to a female child born from your eggs.

Good luck... I think if you get all the tests going ASAP you should be ok.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I am also sharing with endo, and like skybreeze was only allowed to if mild/moderate.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I have just egg shared and I have quite bad endo.  The clinic didnt have a problem with it at all and it was my first go at IVF/ICSI egg sharing and I got 20 eggs - and a BFP!  

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

  Libeth - just wanted to say congrats on your BFP & good luck for today scan


----------



## bunnni (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,

What clinics did you go to? xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Watn1 - I got a healthy heartbeat on my scan so am really pleased - just got everything crossed now for the next 9 months!

Bunnni - I am at Care at Manchester - they have been excellent

xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Libeth - Congrats really pleased for you. Hope you have a heathly 8 months or so. xx

Bunnni - I am being treated at Midland Fertility Services in West Midlands. There is a Egg Share chit chat page where are are a few ladies all going through treatment at all different clinics feel free to come and join us. x


----------

